# How to track the password from incoming mail?



## adomgani (Jul 3, 2009)

hi every one here!

am asking for those hackers if is there any possibility of knowing someones email password when you receive his/her email
is there one one knows this?, 
plz help
regards


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There's no way this is a reasonable request, so I'm going to close this one.

Don't ask about this kind of activity here again. :frown:


----------

